# *HELP NEEDED* Matching Shingles Brand & Color For Patching Repair. PICS ENCLOSED.



## Roofer333 (9 mo ago)

Hello Roofingtalk Community,

I Need to match the following shingles for a patch repair. I am unaware of the brand and color used. Please look at the 2 photos I have attached to help me narrow down the best fit for the job.

Thank you in advance 👍.


----------

